# NYC Meet-up 2: May 31



## cypocraphy (May 2, 2014)

Who's ready for another autistic adventure? We're making fun of anybody who's not there so you better show up.


----------



## CatParty (May 2, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## cypocraphy (May 2, 2014)

So...where's it going to be?


----------



## silentprincess (May 2, 2014)

I would love to come, but I'm going away already, and I can't afford both trips. Have a great time though everybody.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 2, 2014)

Hey, don't make fun of me! It's not my fault I live in another hemisphere!


----------



## Trombonista (May 2, 2014)

Take photos!


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 2, 2014)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Foulmouth (May 3, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I'm so excited!


 Make sure you mix their martinis with extra autism.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 3, 2014)

Can I be there in spirit?


----------



## MysticMisty (May 3, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Who's ready for another autistic adventure? We're making fun of anybody who's not there so you better show up.


But but but PLANE TICKETS ARE EXPENSIVE.

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Zim (May 3, 2014)

I might be able to make it! I'll be in PA then.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 3, 2014)

Zim said:


> I might be able to make it! I'll be in PA then.



Do it !!!


----------



## Surtur (May 3, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I would love to come, but I'm going away already, and I can't afford both trips. Have a great time though everybody.



Where are you going?

Also, I will be in PA at the end of the month. Just sayin'.


----------



## silentprincess (May 3, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Where are you going?
> 
> Also, I will be in PA at the end of the month. Just sayin'.



I'm going to the Galway Arts Festival with a friend who lives in Minnesota.


----------



## Surtur (May 3, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I'm going to the Galway Arts Festival with a friend who lives in Minnesota.



Nice! Have fun!


----------



## silentprincess (May 3, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Nice! Have fun!



Thank you, enjoy PA and NYC. I might take some pictures and post them in a thread if that's okay.


----------



## bradsternum (May 3, 2014)

I might go. Depends on work stuff.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 4, 2014)

I've got to go back home to visit my sister at some point during the summer. Might swing by if I come up during that time. Fuck I miss not living in NY anymore.


----------



## CatParty (May 5, 2014)

trying to find a good time/place for this. since there will be a couple out of towners, how does day drinking sound?


----------



## A-Stump (May 5, 2014)

I wish more people lived in Ohio, I'd do a Columbus meet-up.


----------



## exball (May 5, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> I wish more people lived in Ohio, I'd do a Columbus meet-up.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 6, 2014)

Let's find Cole and form a JULAY circle around him.


----------



## BatNapalm (May 6, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> I wish more people lived in Ohio, I'd do a Columbus meet-up.



I live in Ohio but Columbus is kinda out of my way


----------



## Seahorses (May 6, 2014)

I'll be back home in Miami... on the beach. But have fun.


----------



## Chikinballs (May 7, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> I wish more people lived in Ohio, I'd do a Columbus meet-up.


I do. Columbus in fact.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 11, 2014)

We just need a time and a place. And hooray for CatParty for agreeing to meet me at Penn Station.


----------



## Dr. Mario (May 12, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Hey, don't make fun of me! It's not my fault I live in another hemisphere!


Yup, let's make our own meet-up with @Yawning Squirtle and make fun of them.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 12, 2014)

bungholio said:


> We just need a time and a place. And hooray for CatParty for agreeing to meet me at Penn Station.



Ah I was going to ask if you needed someone to meet you. I'll take you back if you need.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 12, 2014)

Can you guys play this at the meeting? 






Pretty please?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 12, 2014)

Marella said:


> Yup, let's make our own meet-up with @Yawning Squirtle and make fun of them.


Isso seria demais. E ai podemos ir para Santa Catarina avacalhar o Fabiano


----------



## exball (May 12, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Isso seria demais. E ai podemos ir para Santa Catarina avacalhar o Fabiano


Wow, me no speakie taco bell.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 12, 2014)

exball said:


> Wow, me no speakie taco bell.


fudck u gringo


----------



## cypocraphy (May 12, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Ah I was going to ask if you needed someone to meet you. I'll take you back if you need.



Yes, take me back. I'll be wasted and confused


----------



## cypocraphy (May 14, 2014)

I should go to my church and pray also...


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 15, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I should go to my church and pray also...



I was over there the other night and you know what? It's true...

I wasn't allowed to see the storage facility because I didn't say "please."


----------



## cypocraphy (May 15, 2014)

yes, it's true...this man has no dick.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 15, 2014)

I have seen shit that would turn you _*white*_.


----------



## CatParty (May 15, 2014)

tell him about the twinkie


----------



## CatParty (May 15, 2014)

here are what i've narrowed it down to:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/blue-and-gold-tavern-new-york

http://www.yelp.com/biz/crocodile-lounge-new-york

http://www.yelp.com/biz/doc-hollidays-new-york


----------



## cypocraphy (May 15, 2014)

Cool. It's up to you, really. You're the local. I'm up for anything as long as there's beer there.


----------



## CatParty (May 15, 2014)

we'll have @littlebiscuits make the deciding vote!


----------



## Have a Pepsi (May 15, 2014)

Crap... I'm RIGHT here in Massachusetts, but I just can't make it. Oh, well.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 15, 2014)

Um if it's possible...is there any way we could do it on may 30th? 

I'm trying to take the 31st off, but that's a pretty busy day at work


----------



## cypocraphy (May 15, 2014)

I can use a vacation day at work that day if I really have to.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 15, 2014)

I feel bad asking....


----------



## cypocraphy (May 15, 2014)

Don't worry about it. I'll use one if I have to.


----------



## CatParty (May 15, 2014)

I can meet after work on the 30th. I usually am out by 6


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 15, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> I can meet after work on the 30th. I usually am out by 6



I'll meet bung at penn if it helps!


----------



## CatParty (May 15, 2014)

It's actually cool because I work in Chelsea not too far from penn. We can all meet up!


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 15, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> It's actually cool because I work in Chelsea not too far from penn. We can all meet up!



Oh yeah, that works out then.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 15, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (May 19, 2014)

So...the 30th is the new true and honest date, correct? And I should make sure to get to Penn Station around 6 pm?


----------



## LM 697 (May 19, 2014)

I hope I see a picture of Bung and CatParty together. It'll be like comparing a rainforest to a desert.

You know, because he's bald.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 19, 2014)

Ya,don't worry. Im not cutting it before then.


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2014)

okay making a judgement on definitive spot to start. the other places are within walking distance if we tire of this place.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/doc-hollidays-new-york

@bungholio i guess @littlebiscuits and i will meet you at penn around 6ish. and anyone else, meet us at doc holidays!


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 21, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> okay making a judgement on definitive spot to start. the other places are within walking distance if we tire of this place.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/doc-hollidays-new-york
> 
> @bungholio i guess @littlebiscuits and i will meet you at penn around 6ish. and anyone else, meet us at doc holidays!



Oh I've been there a few times! It's a good place!!


----------



## CatParty (May 29, 2014)

It's tomorrow guys. I'm pumped


----------



## LM 697 (May 29, 2014)

Bung is getting pumped too.


----------



## Male (May 29, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Bung is getting pumped too.


what a greasy pervert


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2014)

One of these days, we need to meet up in Australia. Much better than New York.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 29, 2014)

This is the only real meet-up. Every other meet-up would be a lame rip-ff.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 30, 2014)

Today is the day.


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

Watch, Bung will be the only one that shows up.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

Well, im at penn looking for bung...


----------



## CatParty (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Well, im at penn looking for bung...


Meet me at Hudson news


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Meet me at Hudson news



Okay


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Okay



At hudson news near the LIRR


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> At hudson news near the LIRR



By Amtrak.


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

I'm on the roof of the Empire State Building but no one is here to meet me


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> I'm on the roof of the Empire State Building but no one is here to meet me



Pray for help.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> By Amtrak.



 Okay thats close to me


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

::praying hard::


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> ::praying hard::



Have something to eat while you pray.


----------



## CatParty (May 30, 2014)

Heading to amtrak


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Heading to amtrak


Same


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

On way.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> On way.



Roger roger.


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

At Amtrak.


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> Have something to eat while you pray.



Thank you brother, such charities


----------



## Judge Holden (May 30, 2014)

driving 757 passanger plane into Empire State building. can see some wormy little tard on top of it. ah well Allah Ackbar


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)

Firing up the NWO chopper...


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> At Amtrak.



5x5.


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

God bless you all.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

Judge Holden said:


> driving 757 passanger plane into Empire State building. can see some wormy little tard on top of it. ah well Allah Ackbar



Good luck.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

hal9000 said:


> Firing up the NWO chopper...



10-4.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

Found catparty


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Found catparty



Copy that. 

hal is inbound with the chopper.


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

I am praying for my enemy right now too.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> I am praying for my enemy right now too.



Blessings upon you.


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Found catparty



At Amtrak? I think I see him.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> At Amtrak? I think I see him.



I'm over here ghosting you.


----------



## Holdek (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Well, im at penn looking for bung...


That sounds deviant


----------



## Dollars2010 (May 30, 2014)

I hope you folks don't mind that I'm tagging along in Brook's goatee.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I hope you folks don't mind that I'm tagging along in Brook's goatee.



Hold on tight.



Holdek said:


> That sounds deviant



Lewd.


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:


> I'm over here ghosting you.



Real quie'?


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

Found bung!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Real quie'?



I'm going to bleed you, real quiet, and leave you here at Amtrak.



littlebiscuits said:


> Found bung!



Lewd.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)




----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

hal9000 said:


>



LZ is clear.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

Allow me to leak a photo


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)

omg is that bung?


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

HAWT


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> View attachment 2207 HAWT


Omg my boobs are like...out. whateves; julay


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 30, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Omg my boobs are like...out. whateves; julay



Totes adorbs.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)

sweet pecs bro (Bungs I mean)


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

I refuse to just add these to my original post. Each one is so great it deserves it's own post


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

For Hal


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)




----------



## BatNapalm (May 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> View attachment 2209 For Hal



* For Life


----------



## applecat (May 30, 2014)

I'm going to be at the next one and then the pictures will be prettier.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 30, 2014)




----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

...


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 30, 2014)

Looks like everybody is having a good time!


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 30, 2014)

#chillin


----------



## LM 697 (May 30, 2014)

I want Bung to reenact a scene from one of *our* movies.

Right now, or you're banned.


----------



## applecat (May 30, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> I want Bung to reenact a scene from one of *our* movies.
> 
> Right now, or you're banned.



Bung's hair is already doing a perfectly good reenactment of Eraserhead.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 31, 2014)

can someone ask Bung if he likes Phil Collins?


----------



## LM 697 (May 31, 2014)

applecat said:


> Bung's hair is already doing a perfectly good reenactment of Eraserhead.



And CatParty is nicely mimicking the baby thing.


----------



## littlebiscuits (May 31, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> View attachment 2215 #chillin


# I look like a fatass


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> # I look like a fatass



Totes adorbs.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 31, 2014)

Daww. Too much adorbs


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 31, 2014)

I hope you guys had fun, no russing, I'm being honest here


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

hal9000 said:


> I hope you guys had fun, no russing, I'm being honest here





hal9000 said:


> no russing



 I agree no Russians for sure. Trust me, I know I'm from Brooklyn.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

ok, I nonly waited for them for like 3 miniyes when I got there. it was all good


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

on the trai  back there was a fight and then theyw ere friend 2 minutes latwr lol


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

bungholio said:


> on the trai  back there was a fight and then theyw ere friend 2 minutes latwr lol



It's like they were drunk or something.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 31, 2014)

We should do this again soon guys and girl


----------



## Null (May 31, 2014)

what kind of loser meets people from this forum in real life


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

hal9000 said:


> We should do this again soon guys and girl



 I agree great post.

Discuss.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

Null said:


> what kind of loser meets people from this forum in real life



its fun though! you fogottas try iy


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

bungholio said:


> its fun though! you fogottas try iy



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Arkangel (May 31, 2014)

Null said:


> what kind of loser meets people from this forum in real life


I know, right? What a bunch of spergs.


----------



## LM 697 (May 31, 2014)

Null said:


> what kind of loser meets people from this forum in real life


 Says the guy who spends his time talking with Moleman on the phone.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (May 31, 2014)

Null said:


> what kind of loser meets people from this forum in real life


Only the homosexual lonely loser full members do this kind of faggotry.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

lol you giys.et I met 2 members!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 31, 2014)

bungholio said:


> lol you giys.et I met 2 members!



How big were these members?


----------



## Male (May 31, 2014)

You went to nyc you are guaranteed to see some members


----------



## LM 697 (May 31, 2014)

It's hard to see Bung's member.


----------



## applecat (May 31, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> It's hard to see Bung's member.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

Hey! Where did they get drunk pictures of me?


----------



## Sexual Stallone (May 31, 2014)

Bungs member is 12 inches (flacid)


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2014)

Whenever I'm having a picture taken of me when I'm drunk, I think it's funny to roll my eyes back and look like I'm passed out.


----------



## Holdek (May 31, 2014)

I had to put my computer monitor on its side to see these photos correctly, but now it's broken.  Help?  It is McIntosh.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 1, 2014)

HEY NOW!

I'm supposed to get a trophy, right?


----------



## MY 405 (Jun 1, 2014)

Someone still owes me two...


----------



## MY 405 (Jun 1, 2014)

Male said:


> You went to nyc you are guaranteed to see some members


NYC has awesome members!


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jun 2, 2014)

Catparty took me to a gay bar.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 2, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Catparty took me to a gay bar.



If I wasn't such a little bitch about my car possibly getting towed I could have gone too.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 2, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Catparty took me to a *gay bar.*


Catparty confirmed for Homo


----------



## exball (Jun 2, 2014)

So it was _that_ kind of Cat party.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hal9000 said:


> Catparty confirmed for Homo




you wanted proof?


----------

